
Nic Cage or Not App - GantMan
https://shift.infinite.red/cage-against-the-machine-a419b6980424
======
yesenadam
Great writeup, thanks! I look forward to digging in to those links. I could
have done with it longer, but no-one could find it boring the way it is, so
that's a good thing I guess. What's next?!

Sorry to be that guy, but I kept thinking of
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKp29ZcslOM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKp29ZcslOM)

